# 10k AGR points for 3 Wyndham Rewards stays



## Ispolkom (May 14, 2009)

Check this out!

10,000 AGR points for staying 3 nights at three different Wyndham rewards chains. I'm definitely changing some lodging plans this summer.


----------



## Upstate (May 14, 2009)

WOW that is amazing. I figure I can stay three nights at Days Inn for about 200 bucks total so this is even cheaper than buying the points straight up. And we have all summer to make it happen.


----------



## Ryan (May 14, 2009)

It looks like it has to be 3 different hotels:

"Earn more than 10,000 points when you stay at 3 brands that participate in the Wyndham Rewards loyalty program from May 14 - September 10, 2009."

Still, you can hit up 3 of the cheaper hotels on the list for that.


----------



## the_traveler (May 14, 2009)

Per the T&C (emphasis mine):



> complete a total of* three (3) stays* at *three (3) **different** hotel brands* participating in the Wyndham Rewards program at a qualifying rate between May 14, 2009 and September 10, 2009


As I read it, you can not stay at say Days Inn 3 times and qualify!


----------



## Upstate (May 14, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> It looks like it has to be 3 different hotels:
> "Earn more than 10,000 points when you stay at 3 brands that participate in the Wyndham Rewards loyalty program from May 14 - September 10, 2009."
> 
> Still, you can hit up 3 of the cheaper hotels on the list for that.


Thanks for pointing out the not so fine print. I should have caught that since it is the very first sentence, but I guess I was too excited. Its still pretty easy to pull off three cheap brands.


----------



## Ryan (May 14, 2009)

Exactly - I've got 1 or two hotel stays planned this summer, and if I have to it'll certainly be worth it to go to the Super 8 up the street, "check in", go home and sleep in my own bed and then "check out" in the morning to get the 10k points.


----------



## Spokker (May 25, 2009)

I didn't know Wyndham owned all these cheap motels. I found a few near trains stations that I would like to try.


----------



## saxman (May 25, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Super 8's. They are cheap and usually adequate for me and my tight budget.


----------



## Skychaser (May 28, 2009)

I'm truly split between doing this promo for my AGR account or to bolster my United Mileage Plus account... :unsure:


----------

